# On the Mound



## wvdawg (Feb 10, 2021)

My grandson pitched this past season.  Made the traveling squad for this coming year.


----------



## pjciii (Feb 10, 2021)

I am enjoying being able to do more of this type of activity since i retired. Watching my grandkids.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 10, 2021)

Great shots.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 10, 2021)

Yeah, great shots! And never underestimate how hard those little guys can throw a ball. Some can throw the heck out of it.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 10, 2021)

That’s awesome, Wvdawg.  He does have a determined look.

Hoss


----------



## Redbow (Feb 11, 2021)

Very nice shots indeed. Reminds me of my days playing little league ball, many moons ago.


----------



## cramer (Feb 13, 2021)

Great pictures . 
This is the good stuff!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice pics, hope your pitcher doesn’t work a righty away as big chew at first doesn’t exactly look nimble or baseball ready!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 14, 2021)

He made a good target for the SS / third baseman to hit!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Nice pics, hope your pitcher doesn’t work a righty away as big chew at first doesn’t exactly look nimble or baseball ready!



Dennis, thanks for sharing this about your grandson.  He looks really awesome. 

Westcobbdog has got a really good eye concept because after clicking on that particular series of photos and then go through the sequence, it is obvious that the first baseman needs to get some "extra teaching instruction and practice" on digging in and being ready for a ball hit on either side of him.


----------



## seeker (Feb 17, 2021)

they grow up so quick.  Best of luck to him this coming season.


----------



## carver (Mar 5, 2021)

Tell me Dennis...that's not young Jake is it?


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 5, 2021)

carver said:


> Tell me Dennis...that's not young Jake is it?


Hey Jerry - No, this is not Jake.  This is his cousin Colton.
You probably wouldn't recognize Jake now - he has hit 5 feet tall.


----------



## killerv (Mar 11, 2021)

good times

nothing like playing 4 games in one day in August in a tournament


----------



## carver (Mar 19, 2021)

wvdawg said:


> Hey Jerry - No, this is not Jake.  This is his cousin Colton.
> You probably wouldn't recognize Jake now - he has hit 5 feet tall.


I'm not really surprised about young Jakes size, time is getting away from me,tell him Miss Penny and I ask about him.


----------

